
Google's DeepMind to peek at NHS eye scans for disease analysis - jsingleton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36713308
======
iandanforth
"[A]nonymised eye scans" sounds about as realistic as "anonymised
fingerprints."

My interpretation of anonymity includes the test, "If I have the data and the
person in the same room, is it super-duper easy to match them up?"

~~~
sweezyjeezy
Is it super-duper easy to give someone an eye scan?

~~~
s0rce
I have much less of a problem with databases of eye scans as i do with
fingerprints add you can't inadvertantly leave your eye scan at a crime scene.

------
dharma1
I don't think is a bad thing on any level, I just hope they are required to
publish the research as part of the deal so hospitals and researchers across
the world can replicate the results

------
dharma1
here's a bit more insight from Mustafa Suleyman-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E121gukglE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E121gukglE)

